# Anyone have 2 boats?



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Considering a small flats boat that would be much easier to launch, fish, and clean by myself when the occasion rises. Anybody else do this or is it a nightmare with twice the problems.......


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I have a small aluminum center console (16') with a yamaha jet drive which is super easy to launch and run all over with - makes me not even want to take out my bigger boat most of the time. less clean-up also.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a buddy who runs a 24' pathfinder for when he wants to run a lot of folks, then a 17' mavrick for poling....but since none of his other friends can do that we all hate him.

If you can afford the boat and the envy of your friends its a good idea.

Five


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That's what I'm thinkin.....gonna look at a 14ft flats boat when I get time. Gotta be easier to manage than our bigger boat. I have plenty of opportunities to fish during the week when everyone else is working.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Number_Five said:


> I have a buddy who runs a 24' pathfinder for when he wants to run a lot of folks, then a 17' mavrick for poling....but since none of his other friends can do that we all hate him.
> 
> If you can afford the boat and the envy of your friends its a good idea.
> 
> Five


Lol.....I'm not looking at spending a fortune......just a decent smaller boat....

And our current boat isn't huge....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

look at the 13' whaler with 40hp, my brother just got one an his 23' Proline with 250 zuke is jealous.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> look at the 13' whaler with 40hp, my brother just got one an his 23' Proline with 250 zuke is jealous.


Not lookin for a new boat. Prefer a couple of years old in good shape. Don't wanna spend a big pile of money.....


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I have a bass boat that I use only in freshwater. I have a 14 ft 1448 with a 25 Honda four stroke for saltwater. The main thing i do with that boat is drive it to whatever flat I'm going to wade. Basically can't hurt that Jon boat. Not the sexiest boat, but I've killed a lot of fish with it. 
I would like to step up to a little 16 ft scooter or a 18 rfl. By sticking to the smaller boat, I don't have to take a whole bunch of people out 


Cody C


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Brete said:


> Not lookin for a new boat. Prefer a couple of years old in good shape. Don't wanna spend a big pile of money.....


They been around many years, his is used.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I started with a 12f late 60s about 10 boats later got to 21f..mid 2000s I had 3 sold the biggest recently.Still have 18f McKee/150Vmax and restoreing my old 16 x60 my favorite alum over the years(all repairs done waiting on good weather without company(sure is pretty today) to spray in bedliner and paint hull...and hang new to me 50 2s 2003 Merc (first Merc I ever owned)..With that said I will be at 2 boats and once i get my restore done I will sell the McKee..I will be down to my 16f which is a dream to load and handle and able to fit in garage to get me and mrs back in Ditches away frm crowds where the fish go go anyway to avoid the crowds...cva34

Someone mentioned 13 f whaler .Thats my all time Fav.esp the old style that was pretty flat across the bottem at stern..It floated in way less water than newer style with some V at stern.with 20" transom...The old was built in 60/70 with Aqua Blue inside with 15" transom ..There small but it is One Seaworthy little boat...and I always said it you could take it /it could take it +want more


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i've ran 2 boats for years have a 19ft bluewave and a 18ft flat bottom could live where i do without 2 boats


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I have two boats, and they're both aluminum jonboats. I've had eight different fiberglass boats in the past, up to 25 feet, but they're all somebody else's problem now.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I ran a Skeeter Starfire 150 with a 130 Yamaha, and most of the time, pulled behind me on the water a 10' Bass Buggy for my step-son and his friend. On Lake Houston in Luces bayou, the 10' was what I fished out of.
Throw it in the back of my truck and away we would go. Fished all over Texas with that combo. On Conroe when it was new, I would pull it behind the Skeeter, tie it off and my ex and I would fish from the 10'. It had a 40lb hand operated troll motor and one of the small Humminbird depth finders on it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife said she would leave me if I bought a second one I DONT want to push it Im happy with one.Pun intended.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bubba, ya talking about boats or wives?? LOL


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> Bubba, ya talking about boats or wives?? LOL


Your funny brother you know boats are cheaper hehehe.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Key West 24'6" and an Alumacraft 18' tunnel. I love them both!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got a McKee and a 14 ft flat bottom and my dads got the offshore/bay hydasports so there's three between me and dad


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one boat, three cars, & a home w/ a swimming pool. I can hardly keep up with the maintenance on what I have. Another boat would have me overwhelmed.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had two boats. An 18' B2 tunnel and a 22' Whaler Dauntless. Sold the Whaler because it was hardly getting any use at all.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My dad and I share two boats (21.5' Seaswirl Striper and 17' Boston Whaler Montauk). One is kept at Eagle Point and the other on the west end of Galveston at my parent's bay house. Both are in slips. Yes, it can sometimes be a headache having two of them to worry about with keeping up with batteries, maintenance, etc and two trailers as well but it gives more options too. We also have two waverunners so 4 watercraft and 3 trailers total, lol.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Had a bay boat and an offshore boat for many years (El Pescador 24 and 29 Fountain cc). Sold the offshore boat a few years back but still have the EP. I bought the kids a 14' aluminum boat that's a bit of a project for for us to work on together. Will have another offshore boat in a couple years.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 19-ft center console and also an aluminum boat that I have had since I was 11-years old. I put another motor on the aluminim boat the other day and I am installing new trailer lights, it should be ready for the water once again sometime in February


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

3.
21 ft bayboat
17 ft flounder boat
16 ft river jet outboard boat

Thinking of going to 1 larger jet outboard that will do it all. 3 is too much work!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I currently have two, 18' Blue Wave and a 18' Baystealth(working on this one). After I finish some of the work, I'm going to sell/trade the Baystealth and get a 16' to 18' aluminum boat. I want something easier to handle and something that will run shallow.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We have always had a polished center console and still do and gonna keep it. I went fishing with a buddy several months ago in a canoe with out riggers, it was fun and found out about skinny water fishing I enjoyed it so much we got a 1448 jon for that area it came with a 5hp briggs, we ditched the briggs for a 1985 15hp evinrude sold that one. Bought another 15' jon to get the motor off of (e-tec 25) with elect start. We love it so much that the center console has only left the stall once in the past 6 months. Now I have a 15' jon on a McClain trailer with troll mtr to sell so what I am saying is you may have to buy two boats to get the set up that you want


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 3 boats

Haynie ho
Haynie 24 cat
18 east cape skiff

Couldn't live without at least two of them.

Just make sure both get used. Motors are not meant to sit


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

I have 2 as well, 20' explorer and a 10' mowdy. Perfect little boat for me by myself. As stated above just make sure they both get used.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. This will help(maybe) convince my wife I'm not crazy.....


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

IMHO, a 1448 john boat with about a 20-30 hp tiller motor is about the most fun and use full boat you can own... Cheap too. big enough to feel like a "real boat" but small enough to still get that go-cart on the water feel.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I Have 2 Also A 18' Invader center console deep v and 19' Roughneck flat bottom. When the bay is choppy I'll be in the fiberglass rides dry and goes faster in rough water. If it's calm or in the marsh or bayous I;m in the aluminum since it gets skinny and has more room. No big cost factor on maintenance for two.

GED


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

I got 3 a man can never have 2 Many boats


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Brete said:


> Thanks for all the replies. This will help(maybe) convince my wife I'm not crazy.....


Let us know how that works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Father in law has a 21' Kenner and I have a New Water Curlew. They sleep side by side on the water. Take the Kenner when we want to run farther and the NW when we want to go skinny!


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Need 2*

I have a 17' Aluminum Flatscat for skinny fishing and have a microskiff on order for getting even skinnier!:biggrin:


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

We have 2 too. 25ft shearwater and a 20ft shallow sport.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL !!!! and here i am trying to find a way to just get a boat ANY kinda boat that floats.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*2 Boats*

I have a 21 foot Shoalwater Cat and my dad has a 21 foot Shallow Sport


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

:ac550:got a 2nd Yak.. Dont want the expense.. If u can afford it or the Biz can go for it.. I would


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

My place used to look like Fred G. Sanford used boat yard.
Champ bass boat
lazer tunnel v drag hull.
Scooter of some fashion
Airboat
25' pontoon
and a 25' mako.

The offshore, pontoon didn't stay long, never used them. Blew the lazer over and pulverized it, ex wife burned the airboat to the ground. They come, they go.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

yep X2 but I will have to let the extra jon go I just bought it for the motor to gon mine and we do love the center console with the 150-4


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Good Luck*

1. Hydra-Sport 30' vector (keep the wallet handy)
2. 16' Monark aluminum flats boat for bay fishing and Gigging (cheap)
3. 14' tarpon kayak 
4. have 3 boys which are all getting kayaks

Good luck with the wife part....... Mine complains constantly......

I Love the water and choose to get off the deer lease this year to get some breathing room. My boys prefer fishing to hunting and so do I. As stated above just make sure you use both all the time when they sit they break!!!

:cheers:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got a 17' Bass Tracker and 22' CC.After I retire,I'm looking forward to fishing by my self during the week,and that's where the little boat comes in.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*multi-purpose boat*

I'd like to have an inboard out for tarpon but not pratical so have a duo purpose 20 mako. Its easy enough to fish a quick solo trip in and out. Plus 2 of everything like power pole, trolling motors etc can be a pain. And then the more a boats sits the more goes wrong with it.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I had 2 for a while then the Ex made me sell one....hence the Ex.


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*2 boats*

I have a majek illusion that resides in Corpus where i live. THe second boat is a 14.5 2002 Shoalwater with new 60hp E-tech that stays at the camp in Seadrift. I do that so we are not trailering boats back and forth. With that being said someone can have the Shoalwater for $9800.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a 19 foot Bluewave that I want to keep for taking the kids out fishing and tubing but I'm looking really hard at something like a Tran Baby Cat as a second boat....got rid of the "wife" hurdle years ago....lol!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Tran XLR8 2480
Worldcat 27 TE
Thinking about a small aluminum tunnel with the pontoons in the back or a small skiff as well


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Two Whalers:*

*1961 Nauset 16 (Cocktail Cruiser)*

*1985 Outrage 18 (Does Everything Well)*

*5 Kayaks*

*16' Hurricane Phoenix (Fast as a Lazer)*
*(2) 14' Hurricanes Phoenix (Super lightweight and fast)*
*14' WS Tarpon (Rotomolded and heavy)*
*13' WS Ride (best lines of any kayak ever)*

*4 Position Kayak Trailer (with cargo rack, not shown)*


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a Shamrock 200 open
and a pathfinder 17 tunnel 
Both of which are for sale... I'm going to one 21 foot boat soon. but would love to keep both.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 3 boats:

26Ft Glacier Bay Cat (offshore)
25Ft Gulf Coast VS (Bay)
16Ft Nautico Bay Cat (Bay)

My Girl told me she would hang me by my N**tz if i get another boat.... Geeezzzz... I was close to getting a kayak....  lol


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Have a 24 ft century for offshore and a 21 ft shoal water for bay. Unfortunately the bay boat has been getting more use than the offshore boat lately. But it comes in really handy for those days that it's too rough to go out into the big blue, which seems to be more often than not these days.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

One bass boat for fresh water fishing and one offshore boat for jetties and nearshore fishing. The bass boat requires little attention but the offshore one. Thinking about selling both and getting a bay boat.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Any of you guys feel like donating to charity??? Just let me know, nothing else required. I will come pick it up and do the rest. PM me


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

Have a 19ft seapro deep v and majek 18 rfl. Use the seapro for jetty near shore and majek for bay back lakes.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Bass boat and bay boat... fish mostly out of the bass boat.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackjack and a 17tv Explorer. I like them both


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

So I wasn't crazy!......

Second boat on hold for now. New house , barn, and UTV are priority.....


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep. 

14.5 Shoalwater Cat and Tige wakeboard boat are mine. Dad has a Blue Wave 220 that I take out when my wife and kids want to go. Brother has the 14 aluminum boat for duck hunting. Brother in law has the Triton bass boat. We have everything covered.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Yep... 1970 Donzi 18 2+3 and a 20 Sea Hunt... gotta have at least two!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

30ft offshore, 20ft inshore/flats.......works out well...


.


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

1 15ft starcraft with a 50 hp evinrude and 1 kayak. Summertime is awesome!


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

4 Boats- 20' Bayliner Trophy w/ 150 merc Black Max for deeper water and overnight stays on lakes (in cuddy cabin).
18' Chrysler w/ 75 Merc for bays / lakes
14' Aluminum W/ 25 Johnson for shallows / rivers
16' Coleman Scanoe w/ 4 HP Evinrude for truck-topping to places with no ramps. A guy can't have too many boats. My secret is "No Wife". It is ALOT cheaper to maintain 4 boats than it is to maintain 1 WIFE


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep,, A Babycat and a 20 LS XLR8


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Yep,, A Babycat and a 20 LS XLR8


Very nice Pro, just saw this.....I have some trips booked with Randall Groves tryin to get some experience under my belt. I'm getting better at this saltwater thang!......Lets get together when it warms up a bit and I get some free time.....I wanna fish with ya.....


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

22 ft Pathfinder and 11.5 ft Boston Whaler


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll have two next year. A J14 Carolina Skiff for light work & a Pontoon for the family.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

17' Explorer and 16' aluminum deep&wide w/tunnel


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

*13 Whaler*

I have A Whaler for sale with a center console and no motor. Ended up buying a 15 instead of buying a new motor. Needs a good home. Boat is titled as a home made 87 model but is a Whaler. rebuilt the trailer with new hubs and and new bunk boards and hardware. Asking $ 1250.00. Put a motor and you are off and running.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I got two boats, but I need a third


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a Skeeter 2200ZX and a 17' 85 model tracker with a 35 Merc. Both are perfect for what I do.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a big center console and a 14' aluminum vhull. 

I use the aluminum boat to fish chocolate bayou when I can't make it down to the bay.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Brete said:


> Considering a small flats boat that would be much easier to launch, fish, and clean by myself when the occasion rises. Anybody else do this or is it a nightmare with twice the problems.......


I run a Ranger 169 Ghost for shallow fishing and a Seachaser 220 Bayrunner for everything else.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have three. 
22' shamrock for offshore. 
21' shallow sport for skinny water charters
13' flatsmaster for skinny water sight fishing.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to build my second boat which will be a flats boat in the near future.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

22' blue wave classic
13' flatsmaster - same boat as texas island boy


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

19' Bay Stealth and a Sea Doo GTR215 personal watercraft... does that count??


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Brete said:


> Very nice Pro, just saw this.....I have some trips booked with Randall Groves tryin to get some experience under my belt. I'm getting better at this saltwater thang!......Lets get together when it warms up a bit and I get some free time.....I wanna fish with ya.....


I'll have a 2008 Dargel 136 skooter for sale after the summer.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a 2007 Kenner 19vx and a 9 ft skiff that is under construction but want a 3rd as well if momma will let me get another boat


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Ummmmmmmm...... Guilty.... I have 3 boats,.. 
Glacier Bay Cat 26' twinn DF150 Suzukis
25' Gulf Coast Vs Yamaha V Max 250
16' Bay Cat with DF60..

I love them all.... But,... Its alot of work!!!! lol.. Worth it though... I always go solo in my lil boat, easy maitenance and easy to clean.. 

Go for it!!


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ranger bass boat here in Texas and a Ranger flats boat in Florida.....currently looking to buy a bay boat for here in Texas


----------



## Bone Crew (Jun 11, 2013)

:cheers: I have two
2012 SeaRay 230SLX for the family and 2013 Frontier 2104 Meridian


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

18'Kenner 115 Yamaha, 15.5' Alumacraft 25 Merc, 8'Pelican 40lb. Troll Motor ... love 'em all!


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

I just recently bought a 21ft shoalwater cat and I already own a 17ft alumitech airboat.... I can get skinny or super skinny lol, but not a problem owning 2 boats, gives you different options


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

3 under bay house, 3 in my shop, 2 in yard, 6 stay registered,
can fish anything from 2 inches of water to 2,ooo feet of water. 
This one is not on list ; caught fire and sunk a 36` Pacemaker south of Freeport was fresh out of the shop from ol Rip K. , its a good state water hole now


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*three boats*

18 shallowsport, 21 trancat, 1955 chris craft continental, all mahogany, 283 V8


----------



## Salt Assault (Dec 3, 2004)

22 ft Pathfinder and 18 ft Majek RFL. Great combo


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

1970 Donzi 18 2+3 and a Sea Hunt Triton 200... best of both worlds for me!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got a 19' East Cape Skiff, and a kayak now, but planning to upgrade the kayak to a Solo Skiff, and get an offshore boat within the next 2-3 yrs, so will have 3.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

does a kayak count? I've got a pontoon boat and a kayak here in OK that way I can get away from the wife when she gets on my nerves


----------

